# Long 610 loader lift capacity



## Gary Nafegar (Nov 15, 2020)

Just bought a 80ish Long model 1582 or a 610 with a loader it has a front end loader it has approximately 65 hp The loader has a joystick control and my question is does anyone know or have any idea how much weight the loader would lift ok thanks folks any info would be much appreciated have a great Sunday thanks


----------

